# A Bloody Good Waffle



## kimbo (30/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (30/11/14)

Taking one for the team at 22min


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

@paulph201 did you see the first vid i posted regarding the Atlantis tank


----------



## Paulie (3/12/14)

kimbo said:


>



hahahah thats funny!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

